
Twitter lists and the App Store - r11t
http://benscofield.com/2009/11/twitter-lists-and-the-app-store/
======
wallflower
Idea: Build a 3rd party vetting service that seeds itself on rejected iPhone
apps (.ipa's) and attempts to do the same static analysis that Apple does. The
static analysis tool would be the hardest to build.

It might be a bit difficult to reverse-engineer the rejection process, and I
feel the reject-on-first-error (ignoring subsequent ones farther in the review
process) can make the process frustrating.

------
z8000
Boo hoo. Please stop whining about the app store approval process or rather
the lack of process. We all know it sucks. Even my mom knows how bad it is.
But it's not going to change by blogging. Move to a different platform or
suffer under apple.

